# Peekaboo



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is what greeted us when we got up this am. This is Otis who we picked up when he was a young juvenile. By the time he was able to fly and go in the aviary with the big boys it was too cold so now he goes out for about 4-5 hours during the day if the weather is nice but stays inside at night. He is a pistol, constantly roo-cooing (or hollering as I call it). Last night, he figured out how to get between the newspaper and paper towels we line his cage with. I smoothed them out but this morning he was back in between them, wings twitching, roo-cooing and all. We absolutely adore him and it is going to be TOUGH to release him this spring.

Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is so cute!!!!

Parting with the ones that arrived as juveniles is the most difficult bit.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He's probably going to be more than your average nest builder when he gets out in the big wide world--a regular Frank Lloyd Pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

He's too cute Maggie, yes, this spring will be a tough one for you  .
Sounds like Beaksley, burroughing into the paper towels and roocoocoooing to beat the band. Good description--little pistols .

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie! He has BIG plans, and sure likes his privacy. I bet it will be hard giving him up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Otis is just adorable, Maggie! I agree with Pidgey .. there's gonna be some impressive nests in your area once Otis is ready to be a Papa Pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute little guy.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Good one Pidgey! You got a big laugh from me for that one.

Frank LLoyd Pigeon is a great name!.

Cameron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He looks snug as bug in a rug!!! So sweet........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Ottis is darling, most impressive little tunnel he has there. Before u release him you are going to have to knit him a few sweaters, and send him off with a piece of luggage. What a sweetie!

FEATHER


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

Great picture of Otis...he's certainly liking that newspaper tent there Pigeons really do like to crawl into small cubbies and I think this makes them content. They love these types of close, dark spaces for nesting and it would seem that Otis thinks he's found the ideal nesting site to impress the ladies


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We don't know if he is trying to court Mr. Humphries or not. I'm still not really sure what sex Mr. H is but am beginning to believe he (ha) is a girl. Their cages sit side by side and most of the time Mr. H just ignores Otis when he does his dancing and cooing. Otis is extremely outgoing, full of personality and just has "fits" to go outside in the aviary. 

Lord, don't we love them.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds as if he may be one of those pigeons who stick around for awhile and might not be in any hurry to "grow up" and join the adults!

Great picture! He definitely looks content in his own personally designed home! A Frank Lloyd Pigeon he is...


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> This is what greeted us when we got up this am. This is Otis who we picked up when he was a young juvenile. By the time he was able to fly and go in the aviary with the big boys it was too cold so now he goes out for about 4-5 hours during the day if the weather is nice but stays inside at night. He is a pistol, constantly roo-cooing (or hollering as I call it). Last night, he figured out how to get between the newspaper and paper towels we line his cage with. I smoothed them out but this morning he was back in between them, wings twitching, roo-cooing and all. We absolutely adore him and it is going to be TOUGH to release him this spring.
> 
> Maggie


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------

